# Rips are crazy strong!



## vpiedu (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn the CTS pain in my wrists was almost unbearable at 3iu EOD. this is the second week and my first at 3iu so i have backed it back down to 2iu. every day off GH im pinning 100mcg each of GHRP-2 and GRF1-29. ill keep a log of sorts here just stating my experience with this combo. i am planning on raising my GH as i can tolerate it. 

VP


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I hear you bro, I'm getting the CTS currently from them as well.  My left wrists bothers me so how much sometimes I can't do certain lifts but I think it's starting to get better...


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Yea, rips are good shit!


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 4, 2012)

could someone please share your experience with how long it took you to move up to higher doses on the rips? i will give 2iu a go for this week and then try 3iu again next week.


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just toughed it out and went straight to 4iu of rips from the beginning, I was taking 5iu Elitropin before them


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 5, 2012)

Same here, no matter the brand
I always use 5iu, or 1/2 vial.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm taking 4iu EOD of rips. I haven't had any CTS issues with it...thankfully. I can't afford to take more or I would be...lol


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 5, 2012)

i must be a giant pussy then cause i can barely drive my truck (stickshift) because of the pain at 3iu EOD but i feel fine at 2iu. ok then tomorrow im going back to 3iu and just deal with it. thanks for all of your input.

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 6, 2012)

ok, this AM i pinned 2iu rips and will pin 2iu after the gym and just ride it out. we will see how this goes

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 7, 2012)

ok, i did 4iu yesterday and feel only slight discomfort today. i think i will hold at 4 for a couple weeks and see how it goes.

 VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 10, 2012)

ok forget the couple weeks i am up to 5 now and i feel fine. hands are thick feeling with very little numbness but the CTS pain has all but subsided. elbow is still hurting when i grip something hard but the resting pain is completely gone. 

VP


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 18, 2012)

up to 8iu M, T, Th, F and running peps on off days. feeling good, hands are still feeling thick.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Atta Boy

Thanks for the feedback brother, and glad they are working for you!


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 19, 2012)

Most of the pain I get seems to be when I'm sleeping or at least that is when I notice it the most.  My elbow and wrists bother me the most but the numbness in the arm and hands can be uncomfortable as well when sleeping.  I've recently started some peps (cjc1295 and ghrp2) in addition to the 4ius of Rips.  Besides the sides though I do like them


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 25, 2012)

3-4 ius my sweet spot on the rips. Great stuff.. T.. Jim you got a show on the horizon?  T


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 26, 2012)

T,

I haven't competed in years, my avatar is from my last show.  BUT, I would like to do another but I'm not ready to step on stage again yet imo.  Plan is to get a bit leaner and then put on some more size and then look at competing.  So possibly next summer at the earliest if I reach my goals.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 27, 2012)

Lucky!!.........I started a 4iu a while back and shit was nuts......backed down to 2iu but didn't run long enough(life got in the way) to give more real good feedback.  Looks like a start at 2iu's or less for me and upping it as time goes on will be the goal.


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 3, 2012)

still running 8iu 4 days a week and peps 3 days and my CTS and other pains are still present and sometimes quite intense but i feel it may be improving this week. also started Humulin-R at 12iu 3x a day 2 days a week and feel it started well and without any issue.


----------



## K1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've gone as high as 20iu/ed on the Rips...Usually stay around 10iu/ed...Great HGH but never really liked the bloat from them though...Definitely are the real deal that's for sure!!


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 31, 2012)

yeah i def like them, the only complaint i have is that at this dose any time i have my elbow on either side at a 90 degree angle or more for any length of time my hands go crazy numb. just a little irritating at times but tolerable. 

VP


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 1, 2012)

vpiedu said:


> yeah i def like them, the only complaint i have is that at this dose any time i have my elbow on either side at a 90 degree angle or more for any length of time my hands go crazy numb. just a little irritating at times but tolerable.
> 
> VP



See, I had that on 4 and backing down to 2 after just a week or so if I remember correctly but, I think I'm more prone to it either way since my hands seem like they do it anyways and more easily w/out running anything.


----------



## K1 (Nov 1, 2012)

vpiedu said:


> yeah i def like them, the only complaint i have is that at this dose any time i have my elbow on either side at a 90 degree angle or more for any length of time my hands go crazy numb. just a little irritating at times but tolerable.
> 
> VP



Yeah, my hands and arms ached all the time at high doses...but could eat anything I wanted it was my personal fat burner, lol.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2012)

I ran 10iu for a few months of rips and had to buy all new shoes... bumped to 20iu per day and I don't think I lasted a full week on that dose. The swelling in my feet was awful and there was a couple occasions where I had to rest a barbell on my chest before pressing back up to shake out my hands the CTS was so bad.  I didn't respond at all to less than 10iu per day.


----------

